# Смещение позвонка. За и против операции



## Anna_84 (21 Сен 2009)

Здравствуйте.
25 лет, Ж, 157см, 80 кг.
Смещение позвонка в поясничном отделе уже давно. Впервые было замечено на КТ году в 2002. Был проведен курс мануальной терапии, где якобы позвонок поставили на место (возможно ли такое в принципе?). После этого сказали приходить раз в полгода для поддержания состояния, но не было возможности, т.к. уехала в другую страну.

Все эти годы нет-нет, да напоминала о себе спина - походишь с рюкзаком тяжелым, потом два дня не согнешься; постоишь 20 минут и вспоминаешь, что у тебя есть спина. Но все равно более-менее было. В последние пару месяцев боли резко обострились. Сейчас спина болит практически постоянно - сидя ли, лежа ли, стоя ли. Сидя больше всего. Ночью переворачиваться нормально получается только при помощи рук, просто телом достаточно чувствительно для спины.
Образ жизни - в офисном кресле 9 часов 5 дней в неделю; 3 раза в неделю бассейн, велосипед время от времени(пару раз в неделю).
Начала осваивать ролики, пару раз упала хорошо на спину, закончила. Возможно, именно эти пара падений послужили причиной обострения болей (как раз в то время, пару месяцев назад, это и было).

Обошла 4 больницы. В первой из них сделали снимки (рентген и МРТ, выложу ниже) и назначили курс иглотерапии, уколы в спину, таблетки корейской народной медицины (как оказалось, первая больница по случайности оказалась центром лечения позвоночника, но не обычным, а именно восточной медицины, к чему я всегда относилась скептически; живу в Корее). 
Со снимками сходила еще в три больницы(обычных). Все три врача сказали, что никакие иголки здесь не помогут. Все, что можно сейчас делать - это упражнения для укрепления мышц спины, а также рано или поздно готовиться к операции.
На вопрос "когда?" ответа не было. Рано или поздно.
Плюс несколько дней назад начали неметь пальцы рук, в особенности правой. Достаточно чувствительно.
По поводу лишнего веса - понятно, что это огромная лишняя нагрузка, процесс сбрасывания веса идет.

Поэтому вопрос такой: в нынешней ситуации нужно ли делать операцию сейчас? Или ждать у моря погоды?
Хочется жить нормально, заниматься нормально спортом (из плавания сейчас только кроль, а очень люблю баттерфляй, который сейчас не могу делать, т.к. потом еще пару дней отхожу; да и кроль уже болезненен; ролики, лыжи, и т.п.).
Будет ли толк от операции сейчас? Насколько это целесообразно? Насколько высока вероятность рецидивов (бывает ли такое вообще?)? И насколько сложна операция?


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (21 Сен 2009)

*Смещение позвонка. За и против операции.*



Anna_84 написал(а):


> Будет ли толк от операции сейчас? Насколько это целесообразно? Насколько высока вероятность рецидивов (бывает ли такое вообще?)? И насколько сложна операция?



Толк будет если все пройдет удачно. Целесообразность определяется по показаниям. Исходя из ваших жалоб,  пока что,  срочной необходимости в операции (в режиме неотложной помощи) нет. Вероятность рецидива минимальна и обусловлена в основном случайной травмой, например падение на гололеде. Сложность операции определяется выбранной методикой.


----------



## Anna_84 (21 Сен 2009)

*Смещение позвонка. За и против операции.*



Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Толк будет если все пройдет удачно.


Спасибо за ответ!
Насколько высока вероятность "удачливости" при такой операции? Понятно, что это позвоночник, т.е. достаточно серьезно. Насколько кропотливо надо подходить к выбору хирурга? Или все же все не настолько серьезно? (извиняюсь за подобные вопросы, но на самом деле достаточно сильно боюсь операции...точнее, боюсь, что во время операции что-то пойдет не так..)


> Исходя из ваших жалоб,  пока что,  срочной необходимости в операции (в режиме неотложной помощи) нет.


Да, срочности нет, я и сама это чувствую. Но мне не хочется 20-30 лет ждать, когда же наконец потребуется операция. Через 20 лет уже и восстановительный послеоперационный период будет проходить гораздо сложнее, ведь так? Тем более, 20 лет ничем не заниматься в плане спорта, постоянно носить корсет, бояться согнуться-разогнуться лишний раз не так... Плюс к тому, беспокоит вопрос возможности вынашивания ребенка и последующего периода, когда его постоянно придется носить на руках. Поэтому и возникает вопрос - насколько целесообразно сделать операцию сейчас.


> Сложность операции определяется выбранной методикой.


А какие существуют методики для этого вида операции?


----------



## Доктор Попов (26 Сен 2009)

Анна, постараюсь ответить на некоторые Ваши вопросы.
Операцию делать надо, Вы это сами прекрасно понимаете. У Вас "нестабильность" позвонков, то есть они начали соскальзывать один относительно другого. И процесс этот будет продолжаться и дальше, пока Вам не надоест терпеть боль или пока не ущемятся нервы - тут уже придется бежать к хирургам. 
Южнокорейские ортопеды-спинальники считаются в мире очень сильными, знаком и по статьям в журналах и по докладам на конгрессах. Вам на месте проще разобраться в какую клинику обратиться.
Во время операции врачи вернут позвонки на место и скрепят их винтами. Через два-три месяца начнете возвращаться к активному спорту, а как наберете форму - готовьтесь на здоровье к рождению детишек.
При современных методах операции вероятность рецидива близка к нулю, по крайней мере я такого не припомню. Конечно всегда есть опасность, что выпадет другой диск, но это может предупредить Ваша любовь к спорту и выполнение других профилактических рекомендаций, которыми полон этот форум. 
Удачи, доктор Попов.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (27 Сен 2009)

> любовь к спорту и выполнение других профилактических рекомендаций


Простите, доктор, любовь к спорту и профилактику сложно поставить в один ряд. Скорее любовь к физическим упражнениям.

Я вообще считаю, что Олимпиада должна строиться по другому принципу:
- пробежали 200 м, все за 25 секунд и тому у кого первым деятельность ССС восстановится до нормы-золотую медаль!yahoo:drinks:


----------



## Доктор Попов (27 Сен 2009)

Доктор Ступин, Вы абсолютно правы в отношении профессионального спорта, довольно часто атлеты страдают от последствий спортивных травм пожизненно.
Для меня спорт - это не только мышечная нагрузка, но и психологически важная составляющая человека. Спортсмен быстрее восстанавливается после операции, легче ее переносит, у него меньше осложнений.


----------

